

Whitehouse.gov passes XHTML validation! - aupajo
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whitehouse.gov%2F&charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0
Proof the new administration cares about our standards.
======
anatoli
Yep, it passes. But it could be much, much better:

1) It's clearly not for the dial-up users, even though there's still a lot of
them 2) Semantic IDs and class-names would really be nice. I disagree with
some of the choices made for elements and headings too, but whatever.

The main issue I have with it is that they were too lazy to check their site
with YSlow and correct some of the basic issues: minifying JS and CSS,
settings up ETags and Expires Headers, and bundling those CSS and JS files for
the deployment version of the site.

Other than that, great! A really, really nice site for those of us on faster
connections. :)

